# Wearing an Apple watch



## austex

How many of you guys wear an Apple Watch and another analog watch at the same time? I would love an Apple Watch, but no way am I not wear one of my other watches daily.


----------



## Ginseng108

I don't currently have an Apple Watch but have been considering it for health and fitness monitoring. If I got one, I'd definitely wear it on the right, while my watch watch would sit on the left.


----------



## BarracksSi

Nope. Just one watch at a time.

I could see maybe wearing a Fitbit-style tracker band, but then I'd lose all the functionality that I've grown accustomed to having on my AW.


----------



## utzelu

I tried wearing once and after my wife said it looks "infantile" that was it. Now is either an AW or a regular but not both.


----------



## Gbphilli

Just one watch at a time. That’s time enough for me.


----------



## SLWoodster

Bought my wife vintage explorer, and BB58. She is still asking me for the apple watch. Been asking me since series 2. But for some reason she won't get it herself. WHY?!!??!


----------



## rationaltime

SLWoodster said:


> Bought my wife vintage explorer, and BB58. She is still asking me for the apple watch. Been asking me since series 2. But for some reason she won't get it herself. WHY?!!??!


Your wife has been asking for an Apple watch since series 2 ?
AND you aren't taking the hint.

I see mentions that Apple watch 5 is on sale occasionally for about $300.
You know. There are a lot of alternative scenarios on this time line.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## kokoro

Hi mate I wear my AW5 on my right and divers watch on the left.
This is due to the AW i use for fitness tracking only.
Some may say you look stupid but there’s more stupidity out with wearing two watches and no one bats an eye.


----------



## Jpfahrstar

I wear both an a Apple series 5 watch on my right wrist and one of my mechanical or quartz watches on the other. I see nothing wrong with this combination. I love the beauty and mechanical guts of my Omega Seamaster on one arm and the health/fitness tracking, weather and other cool stuff on the other. I’m an older guy(69j and pretty much don’t mind what other people think about my watch choices. I’ll happily answer their questions as to why I wear two.


----------



## Aesop Vu

Yeah no, just one.


----------



## utzelu

Jpfahrstar said:


> I wear both an a Apple series 5 watch on my right wrist and one of my mechanical or quartz watches on the other. I see nothing wrong with this combination. I love the beauty and mechanical guts of my Omega Seamaster on one arm and the health/fitness tracking, weather and other cool stuff on the other. I'm an older guy(69j and pretty much don't mind what other people think about my watch choices. I'll happily answer their questions as to why I wear two.


At 69, you may afford not to mind what other people think, no disrespect intented. In general nobody cares what one wears on their wrist, except that people are judged based on it. When somebody thinks of me as being infantile for wearing two watches at the same time, I care enough about it not to do it anymore.


----------



## ras47

I had a Gen2 Apple Watch and found it overly intrusive. Ditched it and went back to mechanical watches. A Speedmaster co-axial and a Rolex GMT Master II. I used a Fitbit for fitness tracking and it was ok but not great. Two days ago I bought a new Gen5 AW and have been rediscovering it since then.


----------



## spyderHS08

I wouldn’t be able to bring myself to do it lol. I would feel awkward and off, I have looked into a smart watch, the wife has one. But I just love my old school digital and analog...suunto luminox gshock etc


----------



## watchcrank_tx

I do it.


----------



## LearnedwatchHand

I only wear my Apple watch when exercising now. It used to be a daily wearer before I really got into mechanical watches - those were dark days 😄

I’ve seen people with an analog watch and a Fitbit at the same time, but have yet to see someone with an analog watch and an Apple Watch tbh.


----------



## Georgewg

I wear my Apple Watch on my right wrist and my G-Shocks, Citizen Skyhawks, Seiko Diver on my left wrist and my Apple Watch on my right wrist. I have no problem with that.


----------



## amycooper

All I have is a Fitbit Versa 3 and I don't own any apple watches. I think it's bit strange to wear two watches. So, I am going with only Fitbit, it tracks both my activity level and display the time too. It is basically, 2 in 1


----------



## Floris430

Just one at a time for me as well. Love my Apple Watch series 1, and notice that sometimes in and around the house I prefer wearing it to my Submariner..


----------



## Wolfsatz

I became a double wrister since last December... but not due to the Apple watch... due to the Garmin Instinct that has barely left my right wrist. However, now that my wife has moved from 3 to 5... I requested her 1.. but she gave me 3 instead. 

So I've been wearing the Apple Watch and getting used to it. I am one of the first harsh critiquers of the I watch, because when it came out, I was all about the Moto360 and then the Huawei. 

Now, with an open mind, I am learning its uses, its annoyances and its utility. There are a lot of things I like about it... but a lot more than I feel they are a bit incomplete... but perhaps I am just don't know how to operate properly yet. Is like when switching from a lifetime of Windows... to IOS... it drives you nuts. I wish it came with a lot more customizable faces.... the standard set up is very lame.

Even after giving it its proper open mind use.... I don't think I would buy one for myself.


----------



## jettech

Only one watch on the left wrist for me- once you wear the apple watch, you wont have a need to wear 2. I alternate my watches so they all get wear during the week for my rotation.


----------



## Twanderson912

I think apple watches look kind of cheesy. Just my personal opinion. I dont think i would wear one on each hand either. Just not for me but I get why people like them.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Twanderson912 said:


> I think apple watches look kind of cheesy. Just my personal opinion. I dont think i would wear one on each hand either. Just not for me but I get why people like them.


Well.. it seems that I am a rare breed. Smartwatch on the right... regular analog on the left.

Loving the AW for its functionality.. not because of being a watch... is like having an I pad on the wrist. Best functions for me:


Walkie Talkie Ap..... great instead of yelling across rooms.
Apple Pay - If just the merchants would set it up for it be completely touchless.
Maps... actually pretty useful when driving / walking
Activity / Helath App - while not perfect... it has made me move my bootie more to close those darn rings.
Voice Memos - for those things you cannot afford to forget 

I can't believe it.. but I may just shoot for the AW6 on a good sale.


----------



## PCCM

The AW is great as a watch, if you get the dial and band right, it looks pretty close to how I like my analogs. I change the dial and in 3 seconds can swap my strap, it is fun to change the look on the fly. My analogs are just collecting dust. As for wearing both, I say who cares what others think, if it is utility for you or you like it, you should rock it!


----------

